# pot scrubbers



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

sorry i know *** seen something before but could'nt find it in search

anyway how do you use them in a canister filter?
are they for biological filtration, or perhaps fine filtration as well?

thanks ozman


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Their main function is biological, but they will trap material, as well. they are a very inexpensive, efficient bio media, having more surface per volume than bio balls or lava rock.The other nice thing as that they can be unrolled to clean if they get mucked up.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

hey thanks BillD, im researching all i can before i start-up my own tank. im now looking at a fluval fx5 for a 375l or approx 100g tank.
i was wondering if i should use a fluval fine filter (after the supplied) or just go with bio balls with scrubbys on top plus bio rings with scrubbys on top for my biological.
that leaves me a tray for chemical if and when i might need it.

what do you all think?


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

BillD said:


> Their main function is biological, but they will trap material, as well. they are a very inexpensive, efficient bio media, having more surface per volume than bio balls or lava rock.The other nice thing as that they can be unrolled to clean if they get mucked up.


anyone else? i did'nt know that you rolled up your pot scrubbies. do you use them? if so how,in what area of your canister filter.
will they also act as a finer filter?

thanks guys


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

I have just set up a sump for the first time using them. i have them in the inlet chamber of my sump, underneath them i have a filter pad, then 1kg of ceramic rings, pot scrubbers, then an acrylic plate with holes to spread the water, then batting and lastly another filter pad, i dont think they are good at mechanical filtration hence the batting and filter pads.
They work best if not coverd in water so you need to adjust heights accordingly, general opinion is use 1 gal of pot scrubbers to every 30 gal of water.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

hey thanks fusion for your thoughts. sorry but i have absolutley no idea about sump systems,never had one or looked into them :roll:

anyway could you make a sugestion based on:


ozman said:


> hey thanks BillD, im researching all i can before i start-up my own tank. im now looking at a fluval fx5 for a 375l or approx 100g tank.
> i was wondering if i should use a fluval fine filter (after the supplied) or just go with bio balls with scrubbys on top plus bio rings with scrubbys on top for my biological.
> that leaves me a tray for chemical if and when i might need it.


cheers ozman :thumb:


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Oops sorry, should have read it better that your wanting to use in a canister, i have seen that ppl do use them in canisters but, as i stated above they work best in a wet/dry situation, in a canister they will always be wet, as they are really used for bio, im thinking you would be much better using more bio rings instead


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

thanks fusion, what about bio balls are they effective or am i best with just bio rings for my bioligcal filtration?


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Pot scrubbers are used because bio balls are expensive so same applies really, IMO your much better off with the bio rings


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

thanks again fusion,

best of luck to you ozman


----------



## Rocksor (May 12, 2012)

Link to a A Beginner's Guide to Filtration Media

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... lter-Media


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

cheers rocksor, a very helpful guide :thumb:


----------

